# I think i got it!!!!!!



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

hey guys I think i finally got this bidding thing down as far as total number of sheets to hang on a commercial job. Thanks to using plan swift.

I took the height of each wall, and used the wall area button with the height i needed, and it gave me the total number of sq ft for all the walls. 

2328, came out to 48 1/2 sheets, so just to be on the safe side im going to bump it up to 53 so i have some extra to work with. now i just gotta figure out how much mud ill need because i just started switching over to 90 min durabond.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> hey guys I think i finally got this bidding thing down as far as total number of sheets to hang on a commercial job. Thanks to using plan swift.
> 
> I took the height of each wall, and used the wall area button with the height i needed, and it gave me the total number of sq ft for all the walls.
> 
> 2328, came out to 48 1/2 sheets, so just to be on the safe side im going to bump it up to 53 so i have some extra to work with. now i just gotta figure out how much mud ill need because i just started switching over to 90 min durabond.


Probably need 10 bags 90 minute.... If you take your board count and divide by 6 it will get you close to the amount of box mud you will need. In this case it would be around 8 so about 10 bags durabond as it makes less than a box of mud. Being commercial there probably ins't going to be any butt joints so perhaps cut down on this a touch.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Probably need 10 bags 90 minute.... If you take your board count and divide by 6 it will get you close to the amount of box mud you will need. In this case it would be around 8 so about 10 bags durabond as it makes less than a box of mud. Being commercial there probably ins't going to be any butt joints so perhaps cut down on this a touch.


thanks theres a lot to learn on commercial over residential still but im slowly getting there. Yea its 8 foot walls so i think the plans on this one says verticle. I gotta re check ive got 4 different jobs im bidding so im confused on what details with out looking again.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

this is the only wall details i got in the prints besides sheet rock is there anything else that i might need to bid on?


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Should check closely for bulkhead details. Depending on what kind of job it is there is usually always a bulkhead or 2 in my experience (ie menu board in resteraunts etc)


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

oh yeah and t-bar cieling is on pretty much every single commercial jobs I bid and do.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> hey guys I think i finally got this bidding thing down as far as total number of sheets to hang on a commercial job. Thanks to using plan swift.
> 
> I took the height of each wall, and used the wall area button with the height i needed, and it gave me the total number of sq ft for all the walls.
> 
> 2328, came out to 48 1/2 sheets, so just to be on the safe side im going to bump it up to 53 so i have some extra to work with. now i just gotta figure out how much mud ill need because i just started switching over to 90 min durabond.


 
Check the reflected ceiling plan for soffits or ceilings


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Check the reflected ceiling plan for soffits or ceilings


Dude, are you like on repeat or something.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Deezal said:


> Dude, are you like on repeat or something.


????????????????????:w00t:


----------

